# A pair of 1940 Colt Government Models..



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

C199065 was my fathers Colt and does NOT have the Swartz Safety installed, however, C199306 DOES have the Swartz Safety hardware installed!

Interesting!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very sweet


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Very lovely Ladies!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistols Mr.Holbrook. That's great that you have your dads. It makes it that much more special. Good Luck.


----------



## kimsonvu (Mar 11, 2007)

What this made of ?Ivory or polymer ivory?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Those are some special ladies.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Just Fantastic....*

I just can't stop:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: ...


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

What a nice set of 1911's! I may print out the graphic to hang on the wall!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*sexy pistols ...*

Mr. H,
Those are beautiful. You have some of the finest looking 1911's I've ever seen. Thanks for letting us have a peek, very nice!


----------

